# Been feeling very light headed lately



## Mark Danielson (Nov 25, 2017)

Aside from the usual bloating, gas and upset stomach I have been feeling very light headed. It usually happens after a Bowel movement. There anything I should do so this doesnt happen again or at least not as often thx


----------

